# What is this egg I found in the lawn?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

It's bigger than a chicken egg! What could it be?

I live in the burbs..

Duck?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks like duck or goose. They are yummy.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

duck egg


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Maybe I will just eat it...

To be continued in the What's Grilling/Smoking thread....lol


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Maybe I will just eat it...
> 
> To be continued in the What's Grilling/Smoking thread....lol


 :lol:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Maybe I will just eat it...
> 
> To be continued in the What's Grilling/Smoking thread....lol


Make 'balut'. :lol:


----------

